# Red Earth from YunNan China



## crawlingant (Mar 10, 2009)

I travelled to YunNan Province,China, in this Feb. These pictures are from DongChuan County, YunNan Province,China.

Your comments and advice are appreciated.

*Canon 450D,18-55IS kit lens+70-200/F4L*
*DPP adjustment*


P1






P2





P3





P4





P5





P6





P7





P8





P9





P10





P11





P12





P13





P14





P15





P16





P17





P18





P19






THE END.

Thank you.


----------



## brucelee82 (Mar 10, 2009)

Awesome pics.

Are these the rice terraces that are flooded annually?? Think it would be cool to see some "follow up" pics once they were flooded.


----------



## crawlingant (Mar 10, 2009)

brucelee82 said:


> Awesome pics.
> 
> Are these the rice terraces that are flooded annually?? Think it would be cool to see some "follow up" pics once they were flooded.


 
Thank you for your reply In Feb, all water terraces need to be flooded.Therefore,these are the dry "red earth" terraces,different from those water terraces which are located in different place in YunNan Province. 

These dry terraces are well-known by their color,so-called "red earth".I have also got some pictures from flooded water terraces. I will post them later :blushing:


----------



## invisible (Mar 10, 2009)

Numbers 4, 9, 11, 16 & 18 are off the charts. The rest are just awesome


----------



## Wyjid (Mar 10, 2009)

very pretty. i love nine, but i wish the green trees at the top were cut croped out. same thing on 12, crop the top off.


----------



## crawlingant (Mar 10, 2009)

invisible said:


> Numbers 4, 9, 11, 16 & 18 are off the charts. The rest are just awesome


 
Thanks for your comments and support~~I appreciate~:hug::


----------



## crawlingant (Mar 10, 2009)

Wyjid said:


> very pretty. i love nine, but i wish the green trees at the top were cut croped out. same thing on 12, crop the top off.


 
got you! Thank you very much for the suggestion,very nice composition.:hug::


----------



## katbrd (Jun 30, 2011)

I am a new member and I want to see your photos but they all seem to be locked.  Am I don't something wrong?


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 30, 2011)

This is all I see on every one of your pictures:


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 30, 2011)

Although, I can copy the image location and paste it into a new tab, and that seems to work.  That's a lot of work for 20 pictures though...


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 2, 2011)

I just see the locks.  No copying image locations for me =(


----------

